# New here



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello there, I am relatively new to mice and recently bred my first litter. For me it's a hobby and they are 'just' pets. I've already 
found a great deal of useful information on the forum and thought it was about time I introduced myself


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome. I also just keep mice on purely a pet level. Well at this stage anyway.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome 
It's good to see that there are mousey people of all kinds here.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

